# what does oak look like



## tooljim (Dec 17, 2011)

my friend droped off a bunch of logs for me he said it was oak but i dont no it was hard wood nice grain burns realy hot does any one have any pictures of what oak looks like or is there a web page i can go see let me no thank you jim


----------



## Beanhead III (Dec 19, 2011)

tooljim said:


> my friend droped off a bunch of logs for me he said it was oak but i dont no it was hard wood nice grain burns realy hot does any one have any pictures of what oak looks like or is there a web page i can go see let me no thank you jim



Oak is a general name given to over 400 species of the "genus Quercus" commonly found on all northern hemiphere regions of the Americas, Asia & Europe. About 80 species are native to the North American continent alone. So when yo are asking for pictures of "Oak" with the various species out there, it's kinda like asking to show you a picture of a great wine grape that you found from California or France.

Best thing is to take a picture of the "Oak" you have, post them here and allow us to try to identify which species it may be, if it is oak. (pictures of the bark, cross grain, end grain, leaf & acorn would definately help simplify this wood in question.)


If you do not have any pictures of the wood you are burning, look at these and determine for yourself; Images of several types of Oaks can be seen at the following link:
oak (tree) -- Britannica Online Encyclopedia


----------

